# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Общие вопросы >  поиск по описанию игр

## Романыч

помогите найти игру..... играл в нее примерно лет 7-8 назад точно не помню. описание игры: играешь за одного члена команды там помню медик был за него всегда играл если партнера убивали то за определенное время медик мог вылечить его... помню когда играл в нее был Pentium3... помогите пожалуйста

----------


## sakura91

Может кто подскажет интересные игры для ПC?
Сейчас играю в такие: Counter-Strike, http://777slotgames.com/ , Diablo III

----------


## sakura91

Может кто подскажет интересные игры для ПC?
Сейчас играю в такие: Counter-Strike, http://777slotgames.com/ , Diablo III

----------

